# Ground beef jerky



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2020)

Good morning all. I have a question in regards to making jerky from ground meat. I've had it before, store bought. And it was pretty good. So I'm thinking about giving it a try.
I'm eye balling the LEM 468 Jerky cannon. Any pro's and cons with this one?
What is the best blend of burger? 90/10, 80/20, 70/30?
I believe you use more cure then whole cuts.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 6, 2020)

I have the LEM 555 Jerky Gun and it works great.  I use 93/7 ground beef.  I still trying to find a seasoning I like.  I have used the Backwoods original that came with it and not a fan.  I like the ground beef jerky as it does not get stuck in your teeth.  Good luck.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2020)

Steve, I mixed the seasoning into ground beef...
Rolled it out flat and put in the smoker....
Then I sliced it into strips and chunks...
Came out pretty good.....


----------



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks Dave and Brian. I went and bought it. Talk about about great timing. I just got a 20% promo code from LEM. That decided it!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2020)

Is that the definition of "Impulse buying"...  lol....


----------



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Is that the definition of "Impulse buying"...  lol....



Could be!


----------



## graniteman (Mar 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Good morning all. I have a question in regards to making jerky from ground meat. I've had it before, store bought. And it was pretty good. So I'm thinking about giving it a try.
> I'm eye balling the LEM 468 Jerky cannon. Any pro's and cons with this one?
> What is the best blend of burger? 90/10, 80/20, 70/30?
> I believe you use more cure then whole cuts.
> Thanks for any help!




I use the LEM 468, love it, I also use the Lem jerky mix, always have great success.  I feel I have a good process.  Contact me, Would be happy to help you.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 12, 2020)

Wow! I'd say that you do! I'll take you up on that offer if I run into a problem. You grinding your own meat, or buying burger?


----------



## graniteman (Mar 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Wow! I'd say that you do! I'll take you up on that offer if I run into a problem. You grinding your own meat, or buying burger?



Both, My meat room in my basement.  My buddy grinding up some venison.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 12, 2020)

graniteman said:


> Both, My meat room in my basement.  My buddy grinding up some venison.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Wow! I'd say that you do! I'll take you up on that offer if I run into a problem. You grinding your own meat, or buying burger?


----------



## graniteman (Mar 12, 2020)

Give me a call anytime, 567.201.6134


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 12, 2020)

Very impressive graniteman. Love that setup.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2020)

graniteman said:


> Give me a call anytime, 567.201.6134



Thank you. That is quite the operation you have there.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2020)

I got the cannon. Now I'm waiting on different jerky trays. The ones I have now is more for whole meat jerky. I ordered some trays with smaller openings that will work in both the oven. And the smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2020)

Todd's Q-Matz work awesome..... for anything....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 13, 2020)

Like Dave Q-mats are a great addition to any grate. I have them cut to fit all of my smokers. 

Along the lines of cannon versus rolling out, the rolling out option is down and out fast with minimal clean up. If you're into gadgets and don't mind cleaning up the cannon is fun but can be time consuming since you are limited in how much you can load at a time. My son used to love using the cannon. He also didn't have to clean it! 

For rolling out its easy to make a thickness gauge out of a couple strips of 1/4" (or whatever thickness you want) wood or stainless. Or there's the fancy (my wife has these) rolling pins that are gauged. Some are adjustable, the wood ones that we have are not. Ours are 1/8" & 1/4" and pretty long. Wrap the rolling pin in saran wrap for easier clean up and non-stick surface.

We make dog treats once a month. Originally with the cannon. But the rolling pin method is so much quicker and less clean up that the cannon just sits collecting dust on its box in the garage. 

I like a leaner mix for beef, 93/7. Don't limit yourself to beef. Try ground pork, and ground chicken. Both make great jerky.  

Seasoning wise watch it closely. A recipe that is great on whole muscle meat may be overpowering with ground meat. Since the meat has been broke down it will absorb more of the marinade/seasonings.

If you really want to try something unique get out the food processor and give fish and seafood a whirl.  The cannon works better for this as the consistency doesn't work well with the mixture to roll.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 13, 2020)

I agree with the mats. Work great.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2020)

graniteman said:


> Give me a call anytime, XXX.XXX.XXXX



Anyone can see this post you may want to delete you number. I could lead to unwanted calls.

Chris


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 13, 2020)

That is some setup 

 graniteman
 .If I win the lottery that’s how I want my room setup.


----------



## Kansas170 (Mar 23, 2020)

I use my homemade Dewalt Jerky gun. It's a caulking gun and all I had to do was change the end where the jerky comes out which I took off a Jerky gun I already had. The tube size was the same.


----------



## Kansas170 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------

